
Ask HN: Good books on societal technological challenges for English majors - GlenTheMachine
I&#x27;ve been asked by a friend (a philsophy professor at a small liberal arts school) for recommendations for books on “technology and society” for an undergraduate honors colloquium he is teaching next semester. I&#x27;m sort of at a loss, since my favorite technology book is “On Lisp”... which doesn&#x27;t seem to fit the bill. Any recommendations?
======
gotorazor
I think the standard recommendation is _The Structure of Scientific
Revolutions_ by Thomas Kuhn

For something a little more current, the movie _The Social Network_ was also
pretty good at discussing technological changes. But the focus has to be on
how the movie portray social interactions prior to Facebook (LiveJournal, IRL)
and the change it has afterwards.

------
PaulHoule
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Can_Build_You](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Can_Build_You)

